# Darkness Under Cold Stones



## Land Outcast (Jul 20, 2006)

_The town has had a rough winter, and although the promise of spring seems just around the corner, purchasing food from a nearby village is compulsory. The area feels peaceful, but the rumors -and the woodsmen- have it that a great creature has wandered into the outskirts of the town to search for food outside their normal territory, the wildest rumors speak of a dragon, while the tamest speak of a bear who skipped hybernation. To protect the valuable shipment of supplies, four guards and two elite marksmen were sent to escort the wagon. Now the shipment of food is overdue...

A powerfully built figure cloaked in white wolf's skin walks up to the border of the forest, it's nine-foot height allows a longer range of sight. Its gaze fixes on a wagon slowly advancing ... -It has delayed it's arrival because of the snow- ... the figure sinks back into the forest..._

Enter you.

RG
IC

In a first instance this is planned as a one-shot dungeon crawl. [which might evolve eventually into something else.]

I expect daily input Monday-Friday. Weekends are of course open to posting but I'll hold myself from advancing the game as a whole.
[sblock=Courtesy from Malvoisin] from what I have seen, it's better to err on the side of 'too fast' than 'too slow.' Games that have long delays between DM posts, for whatever reason (Limited DM availability, waiting for a player to post, etc.), are at great risk for an untimely demise. As we all know, PbP games have an extremely high mortality rate, and I want to do what I can to keep this one going strong.[/sblock]

Character Creation  
*Point Buy:* 32 pts
*Alignment:* Good or Neutral preferred, but not necessary.
*Starting Level:* 2nd (lvl 1 is just... frail)
*Starting Wealth:* 900gp
*Sources:* 3.5 Core Rulebooks 
*hp:* Full die at first level and 75% every level thereafter

-Prestige Classes will be handled on a case-by-case basis when the situation arises.
-Consideration upon request: PH II, Complete Books, Tome of Magic, Heroes of Horror, Unearthed Arcana.

[sblock=The Town of Wyvern's Nest]
[sblock=History]
Nowadays Wyvern's Nest produces its own food and sells wood to get needed supplies in the cold season, a fairly normal "logger community" a week far from any bigger settlement.

Even tough it is a small town, it isn't young as one would expect...

Something around 170-190 years ago, simultaneous multiple rebellions shook the land fragmenting the two greatest dictatorial nations (Sandalak and Toren), most of their dutchies and baronies became independant nations of their own, some anexating others, others fusing, others becoming unclaimed land.

Before those rebellions, a sect of "knights" apperaed just to retreat from the nations, they followed a strict code of conduct and had purposes unknown. After the rebellion their beliefs expanded over wide regions, and by the time the Bloody Years finished, the doctrine of The Shining One was becoming less military-focused.

The fact is that the first known enclave of this sect was near the Winter Forest, far from most civilization, a military outpost called Wyrm's Nest. Again, for unknown reasons the place was abandoned as enclave (presumably to take part in the rebellions), houses were built and people fleeing the Bloody Rebellion found refuge there.

Wyrm's Nest survived as a logger community, even a new settlement was built further north (Wildren). But with time people drifted away from the excesively cold climate (even when it shouldn't be that cold, it isn't north enough, but the place seems to have a liking for gelid mornings and freezing nights). So the population (and therefore development) was kept low, making a living out of what the forest provides and what the fields conced to grow on the warm season. 

From it's military past it still conserves the reinforced walls and a small fort inside, and something else: the Cooper bloodline, one of the three or four "noble" bloodlines in the region, descending from the almost-forgotten knights who built the place.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sorrounding area]*The Winter Forest:* Especially cold in winter, cool in summer
*The Waking Hills:* Series of rocky hills, small humanoid tribes are known to dwell in caves on them and the sorroundings.
*The Scar:* River, said to be a scar maiming the cheek of the godess of beauty, which shaped the geography, giving life to the sorroundings.[/sblock]
[sblock=Places in town]*Dorun's Forge:* Smith
*Madsen Warehouse:* General Store
*The Red Dragon:* Inn & Tavern
*Shored Sails:* Inn & Tavern
[/sblock]
[sblock=Important figures]*Mayor Robilar Cooper:* A man descendant of what one was a family line of paladins, who initially founded Wyvern's Nest as a military outpost. As well as being mayor, he also organizes the town militia.
*Sister of the Flame Danya Nolwit:* A mature human Sister of the Flame, well into her years but with her body fit as a youth. Provides care for the sick, the hurt, and tutelage for those interested in The Flame.
*Gerion Madsen:* This male elderly halfling has been the most succesful merchant in the region, supplying both to Wyvern's Nest and Wildren (further north). On winter he has already stocked on various goods, and the rest of the year he is the indirect owner of half the sowable fields as well as of the only mill of town. He is the one who sent the wagon.
*Dorun Razenblad:* This dwarf has been in town for the last five winters, being highly useful given that now farmers don't have to bring smiths from the nearest village (at a two weeks travel by horse).[/sblock][/sblock]Cast:
Rhun - Balund Skullseer - Neutral Human Spirit Shaman 2
Voadam - Thoma Griffith - Chaotic Neutral Orc Sasquatch Totem Barbarian 1
halfrogman - Ivan Bernhardt - Chaotic Good Human Fire Cleric 2
Scotley - Kragor - Neutral Good Human Duskblade 2
Dire Lemming - Shoon - Lawful Good Human Monk 2[sblock=Original post]
Happy birthday! TO ME!
------------------------------------------------------------
 

As soon as possible I'm posting here my plans for DMing a game.

Until then   .[/sblock]


----------



## jinx crossbow (Jul 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday "Land Outcast"

I hope you will have a great day.
On my way home from work I will buy a birthdaycake 
for U and eat it to homor this day ;-)

PS: how's the weather in Uruguay?
Here in Germany it's a bit to hot.

Jinx


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a good one. When you recover from the party we'll be ready for a game.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Land Outcast! Have a great one...and don't do anything Ragnok wouldn't do!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 20, 2006)

Happy B-Day, Land Outcast!

Make it a great day!

-Malvoisin


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday!

Eat lots of cake!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 20, 2006)

Happy Bday!


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks you all


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2006)

Since you offered consideration--I've been looking for an a chance to try a duskblade. I'll work something up and see what you think.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2006)

Would you consider a Spirit Shaman from Complete Divine? I have a first level one I made a couple weeks ago for a game I didn't get picked for. I would just have to upgrade him to 2nd level...


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, I didn't TECHNICALLY post on the 20th.  But I totally read the thread and thought good thoughts for you   


I'm thinking of a cleric of fire.  Worshiping the elemental force as the life giver that shepards his people through the cold winter.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 21, 2006)

Lemme see...

Duskblade? 
As long as the background is interesting and makes the character more than 1-dimensional...
(  I've had too much with the bland fluff it was given in the PHII)

Spirit Shaman? 
No problem...
(I think it's a bit on the weak side, but that's you)



> I'm thinking of a cleric of fire. Worshiping the elemental force as the life giver that shepards his people through the cold winter.



Mighty interesting! 
(Reminds me... I played a fighter with a zealous devotion to fire, he presented himself as "Cleric of the Everburning Flame", the other players asked why didn't I play a "true" cleric, 2 answers nº1: He is a TRUE cleric, nº2: I've never felt comfortable playing casters... but enough of my backflash)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Lemme see...
> 
> Duskblade?
> As long as the background is interesting and makes the character more than 1-dimensional...
> (  I've had too much with the bland fluff it was given in the PHII)




Fair enough. I'll try to overcome the source material and make him interesting. Thanks for the chance to try.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 21, 2006)

For your consideration:

Sacred Healing (PHBII, page 8).

Basically I dislike turning undead, so I want to spend one of my feats to give me something to do with the ability.  If you dislike this one for whatever reason, I'll start working my way through all the divine feats


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 21, 2006)

No problem with Sacred Healing, but... of course it goes on the type of character you plan to play, but there are other quite interesting uses for turn undead in Complete Warrior and Complete Divine... just for _your_ consideration  .


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2006)

Not only is the fluff on the Duskblade weak, but the editing leaves much to be desired. No 0 level spells are on the Duskblade spell list though other text makes it clear that they get them. I'll choose some from the Wizard list, if you'd rather give me a subset I understand. As written Duskblades can use Martial but not Simple weapons. Given the nature of Duskblades ability to wear armor and cast spells the side bar of an new special material seem to be of little use. Sorry just venting. On the positive side, my background is coming well.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 22, 2006)

While looking at it the first time it puzzled me the mention of twilight armor, for that same reason.



> No 0 level spells are on the Duskblade spell list though other text makes it clear that they get them.



??? er... page 24... 

Duskblade spell list 
0 level- acid splash, disrupt undead, ray of frost, touch of fatigue.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2006)

I'll put a foot down here...

Sorry I missed your birthday been a mite busy these days.  So happy birthday!

My idea is a druid of the hunt and harvest, perhaps using the alternate ability from the PHBII that gives them the predatory form and such rather than wild shape and a companion, although I'm a bit uncertain about that (will have to look it over again).


----------



## Voadam (Jul 22, 2006)

*Submitted for your consideration.*

UA ape totem barbarian option for class mechanics.

The concept is a full orc warrior whose totem is the abominable snowman.

CN alignment, doesn't care at all about group or racial issues, it is individuals that he finds important. His friends are his friends and his enemies are his enemies whether they are elves or orcs, it makes no difference to him.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 22, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Not only is the fluff on the Duskblade weak, but the editing leaves much to be desired. No 0 level spells are on the Duskblade spell list though other text makes it clear that they get them. I'll choose some from the Wizard list, if you'd rather give me a subset I understand. As written Duskblades can use Martial but not Simple weapons. Given the nature of Duskblades ability to wear armor and cast spells the side bar of an new special material seem to be of little use. Sorry just venting. On the positive side, my background is coming well.




There are two listings of spells, one has the full duskblade list, one just lists the new spells from the PH II that duskblades can cast. The full duskblade list is not as easily found as the limited one though.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 22, 2006)

> Sorry I missed your birthday been a mite busy these days. So happy birthday!



 Thanks for the late wellwishing  . If you would prefer the shapeshifting, tell me so that I give it a through look.

@Vodamn: Hum... so a barbarian... no problem with the ape totem... but you must understand a "CN" character suffers prejudice from me*... 
but the time of evaluating characters hasn't arrived, so the answer to your proposal is: yes, ape totem barbarian is viable.

*CN, also known as "I do whatever"/Chaotic Stupid/Amoral


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> While looking at it the first time it puzzled me the mention of twilight armor, for that same reason.
> 
> ??? er... page 24...
> 
> ...




Doh, I guess I owe the editors and applogy. I was looking at the spells on page 98. Just new spells.


----------



## Tonks (Jul 22, 2006)

For your consideration a warmage that has come to the town on request of an uncle/aunt. Although his skills as a mage have always focused on the offensive, he is not a violent man at heart.

I can work on him further if you think the concept might fit in with the game you have in mind.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 22, 2006)

Warmage... would a sorcerer (or battle sorcerer from UA) make it?

The concept works


----------



## Tonks (Jul 22, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Warmage... would a sorcerer (or battle sorcerer from UA) make it?
> 
> The concept works




If you would prefer the sorcerer, I haven't read up on the battle sorcerer to be honest, I make it up that way. I just liked the concept of a magic user who has trained all his life to be a killing machine and sees his spells as both a blessing and a curse.

Edit: After reading the battle sorc write-up, I think it fits the bill just as well. He still has the light armored casting ability and even better BAB than the warmage. 

Thank you for the better suggestion to the idea!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 22, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> @Vodamn: Hum... so a barbarian... no problem with the ape totem... but you must understand a "CN" character suffers prejudice from me*...
> but the time of evaluating characters hasn't arrived, so the answer to your proposal is: yes, ape totem barbarian is viable.
> 
> *CN, also known as "I do whatever"/Chaotic Stupid/Amoral




Good thing I'm going for CN = a not so evil orc instead and not CN = do whatever random thing.  

From the srd on CN "resents restrictions, and challenges traditions." Orc tradition is they hate everybody pathologically and serve BBEGs. My guy rejects that, likes his individual friends and saves his hate for those who are actually his foes. 

Someone who is actually his friend asks him to do something he will help out wholeheartedly. Organizations or authority figures telling him what to do won't go over so well.

He won't do good deeds out of the goodness of his heart for strangers, but he also has no interest in random cruelty on the innocent.

So if a friend asks him to help out on a quest he will, whether that friend is a paladin or a blackguard does not matter to him. This orc will work with anybody who is his friend.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 22, 2006)

*For further consideration*

As a further extension of the yeti totem idea would the arctic race modifications from UA be acceptable? either straight applied to orcs or the arctic orc specific ones? http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/races/environmentalRacialVariants.htm#arcticRaces


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 23, 2006)

No, I'd rather have a normal orc.
Altough, if you want, you could take a feat with the purpose of overcoming light sensitivity, call it Daywalker   .

*DAYWALKER [GENERAL]*
You endure what others of your race can't: light.
*Prerrequisites:* Base Fortitude save +2, Light blindness or Light sensitivity
*Benefit:* If you have Light sensitivity, you ignore the penalties from it. Instead, if you have Light blindness, you lose it and gain Light sensitivity.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Spirit Shaman?
> No problem...
> (I think it's a bit on the weak side, but that's you)




Mayhaps, but there is only one way to find out, and that's to play one!  So, I present for consideration:


*Balund Skullseer*
*Neutral Human Spirit Shaman 2*
*Experience: 1000 (?)*

Balund never fit in among city dwellers…his fondness for bones and skulls, and his odd habit of speaking to ghosts and spirits ostracized him from the society into which he had been born. When the local folk finally chased him out of the city, he took up wandering the land, and eventually fell in with nomadic tribesman who considered his ability to speak with spirits a rare gift. With the help of the tribal wisewoman, Balund developed his skills into more useful abilities. He also learned to hunt and fight among the tribesmen, becoming an excellent shot with a bow. After several years with the tribe, and having adopted many of their ways, the spirits whispered to Balund that is was time to seek the path of adventure. As the spirits whispered a path to him, he traveled across the lands, never remaining in any one place for too long.

Balund is of average height, and has a wiry, athletic build. He has strange patterns tattooed in woad upon his face, and rubs his dark hair with a white, lumpy powder (lime, which turns his hair white and causes it to spike up in fearsome looking tufts). Balund’s eyes are a clear, icy blue, and his gaze has been known to give honest folk a chill feeling. He dresses in a tribal fashion, wearing furs and leathers over his chainmail shirt, and wears jewelry fashioned out of odd bits of bones, brass beads and other worthless bits. He often mutters and whispers under his breath as if talking to someone, and sometimes has full conversations seemingly with the air. He has a habit of answering questions cryptically, and often refers to “the spirits” when he speaks. Most folk who observe Balund for any significant period of time usually come to the conclusion that the man is quite mad. He is often found drawing runes and symbols in dirt and dust, or casting bones and rocks to read the portents that the spirits speak to him.


*Age:* 20
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5’ 9”
*Weight:* 165 lb
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Black (White)
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 12 [+1] 4 point 
*DEX:* 14 [+2] 6 points
*CON:* 12 [+1] 4 points
*INT:* 10 [+0] 2 points
*WIS:* 16 [+3] 10 points
*CHA:* 14 [+2] 6 points

*HP:* 16 (14 + 2)
*Armor Class:* 17 (10 base + 2 dex + 4 armor + 1 shield)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 20' (30’ base, medium load)
*BAB:* +1
*Attack:*
- +2 Handaxe (1d6+1, x3)
- +3 Javelin (1d6+1, x2, 30’) or +4 (1d6+2) within 30’
- +4 Short Bow (1d6+1, x3, 60’) or +5 (1d6+2) within 30’

*FORT:* +4 (3 base + 1 con)
*REFL:* +2 (0 base + 2 dex)
*WILL:* +6 (3 base + 3 wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- _Human Bonus Skill Points_
- _Spirit Guide - Snake (Alertness)_
- _Wild Empathy_
- _Spellcasting_
- _Chastise Spirts_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Point Blank Shot_
- _Precise Shot_

*Skills:*  (24) 
Concentration +4 (3 ranks, +1 con)
Diplomacy +5 (3 ranks, +2 cha)
Heal +5 (2 ranks, +3 wis)
Knowledge (local) +2 (2 ranks)
Listen +9 (4 ranks, +3 wis, +2 alertness)
Spellcraft +2 (2 ranks)
Spot +9 (4 ranks, +3 wis, +2 alertness)
Survival +5 (2 ranks, +3 wis)
Swim +3 (2 ranks, =1 str)

*Languages:*
- _Common_

*Spells Per Day:*
Level 0 (DC13): 4 – retrieved: Cure Minor Wounds, Light, Detect Magic
Level 1 (DC14): 4 – retrieved: Cure Light Wounds, Produce Flame

*Equipment:*

*Armor & Shield*
- Chain shirt (100gp, 25lb)
- Buckler (15gp, 5lb)

*Melee weapons*
- Hand Axe (6gp,3lb)
- Dagger (2gp, 1lb)

*Ranged weapons*
- Shortbow, composite masterwork (450gp, 2lb)
- 40 arrows (2gp, 6lb)
- 2 javelins (2gp, 4lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
- N/A

*Potions*
- 2 cure light wounds

*Mundane equipment*
- Traveler’s Outfit (1gp, -lb)
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
- Flint & steel (1gp, -lb)
- Chalk, 3 pieces (3cp, -lb)
- 4 sacks (4sp, 2lb)
- 5 days trail rations (25sp, 5 lb)
- Waterskin (1gp, 4 lb)
- Everburning torch (90gp, 1lb)

Weight Carried: Medium load, 65lb
Remaining money: 126 gp, 9 sp, 7 cp

I'll still need to spend some of his remaining money, but other than that I think he is good to go.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 23, 2006)

*Orc Barbarian work in progress*

Thoma Griffith
Male humanoid (Orc)
CN barbarian ape totem
Str 20
Dex 14
Con 16
Int 10
Wis 10
Cha 6

AC 16 (+2 Dex, +4) Touch 12, flatfooted 14
Hp 27
F +6, R +2, W +0

Init +2
BAB +2
Grapple +7
MV 30' climb 15'

Attack 
Falchion +8(+10) 2d4+7(+10) 18-20 slashing or
Spiked Gauntlet +7(+9) 1d4+5(+7) piercing cold iron or
throwing axe +4 1d6+5 RI 10 ft. slashing

Feats: Extra Rage

Skills:
Climb +18
Intimidate +5
Survival +5
Swim +10

Languages: Orc, Common

Equipment - 900 gp total
Masterwork falchion 425 gp
Masterwork Chain shirt 250 gp
Cold Iron Spiked Gauntlet 10 gp
Throwing axe x5 40 gp
Cure light wounds potion x3 150 gp
Backpack, food, sundry wilderness gear ~ 15 gp
10 gp

Background
Glog was an independent minded orc warrior who did not like the direction of the tribe's cruel headman Bloodmar. He often took his throwing axes and went hunting just to get away from things. One day on one of his extended treks through the snow capped mountains he saw the signs of a smoke fire coming from one of the caves. When he investigated he found large runes traced in the snow, fetishes festooning the cave entrance, and a lone spike haired human sitting inside the cave staring into a fire. "The spirits said you'd come." He spoke in the tongue of mortal men. This intrigued Glog who came in amidst the heavy smells of burnt herbs. Glog chose not to attack but listened to what the man had to say. 

"The spirits wait for you, as does your totem. I am Balund, I will be your guide should you choose to walk into the land of spirits. If you do your life will be forever altered. You will meet the spirit half of your soul and you will be born anew in the eyes of the spirits and of men. Or you can strike me down and walk out of this cave the same as you are now. If you choose to walk in the spirit world sit here and consume these herbs. I will send you there and call you back." The man then turned back to the fire muttering to himself as Glog stood over him.

Glog sat and picked up the dried mushroom caps before him. He stared at them a moment then tossed them into his tusked maw and began to chew as the shaman's mutters turned into a chant. The room became filled with heavier and heavier smoke until all was a misty gray. Soon he heard the cries of hunting birds, howling wolves, and bleating mountain goats. There was a shuffling noise within the mist and heavy breathing that grew louder and louder, from something big. Out of the mist a great white furred ape form rushed into view and charged Glog. Glog's soul responded and he charged the beast meeting its rush head long. The two grappled, both raging and storming, their blood pounding through their veins. Swarms of great beast forms flew around them, boars, dragonnes, massive owls, all calling out as they sailed over and around the pair. The grapplers' forms blurred and they crushed each other in enveloping bear hugs until they absorbed each other, becoming one.

The chanting of the shaman then was heard again calling, calling him back.

Glog opened his eyes and the shaman spoke, staring off to the Second World where the last of the spirits still gathered. "Awake to the mortal walking world. You are not the orc you were. You now are blessed by the spirits and share the gifts of your totem." Glog felt the insubstantial touch of a griffin wing as the last of the spirits circling him left. "The spirits name you Thoma Griffith." And it felt right.

Thoma now was possessed of the greater strength, rage, and fearsome aspect of his totem. He could climb the sheerest ice cliff with ease. Thoma left the tribe forever that day to journey with Balund.


----------



## Tonks (Jul 23, 2006)

With so many good suggestions already out there, and my schedule looking pretty full these next few days, I am going to pull out of the running. Maybe if an alt position opens up I can get in later on.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 24, 2006)

[sblock=Character]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B]       Ivan Bernhardt
[B]Class:[/B]      Cleric
[B]Race:[/B]       Human
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium (6'1", 193 lbs)
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B]      Fire    

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B]    2     [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0  (2p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +1     [B]HP:[/B] 18 (2d8+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0  (2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B]   20'
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)

                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 16              10     +5     +1     +0   +0    --
[B]Touch:[/B] 10
[B]Flat:[/B]  16

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +5              +3    +2   +0
[B]Ref:[/B]   +0              +0    +0   +0
[B]Will:[/B]  +6              +3    +3   +0

[B]Weapon                Attack  Damage  Critical[/B]
MW Heavy Mace          +4     1d8+2       20
Dagger                 +3     1d4+2     19-20
Dagger, Thrown         +1     1d4+2     19-20        (10' range increment)


[B]Languages:[/B] Common     


[B]Abilities:[/B]
Aura(Chaos, Good)
Turn Undead
Spontaneous Healing
Domains
 - Fire (turn water, rebuke fire) [5/day]
 - Sun (greater turning 1/day)
Clerical Spells

[B]Spells:[/B]

0th: 4   (Cure Minor Wounds x2, Light, Purify Food and Drink)
1st: 3+1 (Bless, Magic Weapon, Endure Elements, Burning Hands [D])


[B]Feats:[/B]
Negotiator[human]
Sacred Healing[1st]

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 15    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2

[B]Skills:               Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]

Concentration +7       5     +2   --
Diplomacy +9           5     +2   +2
Heal +8                5     +3   --
xSense Motive +7       0     +3   +2,+2

Armor Check Penalty: -3

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp     2lb
Belt Pouch                 2gp     1lb
Blanket, Winter          0.5gp     3lb
Flint & Steel              1gp     0lb
Holy Symbol (silver)      25gp     1lb
Rations (7 days)         3.5gp     7lb
Rope, Silk (50')          10gp     5lb
Waterskin                  1gp     4lb

MW Heavy Mace            312gp     8lb
Dagger (2)                 4gp     2lb
MW Breastplate           350gp    30lb
MW Buckler               165gp     5lb

                  Total  876

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 68lb (medium load)
[B]Money:[/B] 24 gp 0 sp 0 cp
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Description]Ivan is a tall, striking man of average build, but with a powerful presence to him.  His dark red hair flows to his shoulders, pulled back to reveal sharp features and bright, green eyes.  He's young still, just into his mid-twenties, but acts with maturity and confidence in his role as priest.  There is a large burn scar on his chest, but mostly it is covered, showing as only a few faint tendrils climbing up his neck.[/sblock][sblock=Background]Ivan has lived in the same town his whole life, but he's never shown any discontent with that fact.  Twenty four years ago, the winter was just as bitterly cold as this one, when he was brought into the world.  His mother held him in her arms, sitting close to the hearth to keep the chill from her newborn son.  The babe gazed deep into the dancing flames and a relationship was forged that would last him a lifetime.

He was a fairly normal child, running, playing with the other children.  Sometimes minding his elders, sometimes not.  But the one place he stood out was his obsession with fire.  It took him longer than other children to learn to mind it's power and not get himself burned.  He could occasionally be found lost in thought, staring into the flames, oblivious to the rest of the world.

When he was older, a priest came and sought him out for instruction.  Ivan learned about fire as an elemental force, fire the destroyer and fire, the giver of life.  He learned respect for fire, not the simple fear of its bite that most have, but a true and deep understanding of fire's role in the world and human life.  He studied for a long time with the priest, and eventually became a iniate of the fire.  In his final induction, he embraced the living fire to his chest, it's power infusing him even as it burned him.  When Ivan recovered, his mentor returned from whence he came, and Ivan began his new life.  He served his town as their priest of fire, using his powers to stave off the encroaching winters as best he could.  But sometimes, one man's efforts are not enough.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 24, 2006)

This is looking good... feel free to iclude (or work out) possible links with other of the submitted characters.

Halfrogman: Could you include the details for the Mwk.Bucker? just for completness sake


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry about that, don't know how I managed to forget them.  Totals all remain the same.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 24, 2006)

With this rate of applications I'm not sure if I'll be able to choose between all the participants, not even sure if I'll finish reading all the entries... just overwhelming... [/sarcasm]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope you can work me into your busy schedule. I'm still working out the details of Kragor the Human Duskblade. I wrote a little piece for his background. It alters the fluff a little. I don't know how much world building you've done, but if it conflicts I will make changes. Character to follow this evening. 

[sblock]Kragor woke from sleep with a start, “The hounds, the hounds!” He was drenched with a cold sweat. The howling was only a lone hungry wolf far out in the night. Shivering and in the chill room, he dropped a fresh log on the dying embers and prodded the fire in the little hearth back to life. There might not be enough to eat in this godsforsaken hamlet, but at least the forest meant they wouldn’t freeze. Wrapping a blanket around himself, the olive skinned man raised a flap to peek out the window. Still the small hours of the night he thought with a sigh. He should have taken the boat south and let Largos ride that nag into the frozen north. Largos was probably sitting on the Sunstrand drinking chilled wine punch under a palm tree. He thought back to that terrible day. 

Largos burst into the study. “Gather your things lad, we must flee. Old Red Rolgarth has put a bounty on all Duskblades. Even young pups like you.” 
Blinking in confusion Kragor asked, “The Duke? Why? We didn’t even fight in his war.” 
“That’s the point lad. He thinks if you aren’t with him you’re against him. He never liked our order anyway. Brado and Silvo’s daughter took it upon themselves to try and help defend Longpool against the Duke’s men. That was all the excuse he needed to send his army to the Citadel.” 
“Gods no!” The younger man got to his feet and began to buckle on his sword. “We’ll gut Rolgarth and hang him from the gate.” 
“Easy lad it is too late for that. The Citadel is fallen. The High Ones decided it was better to flee though the Twilight Gate. Almost everyone got out. Senior Prado took the Tome of Dusk and Ammon’s Blade west across the sea. The rest are scattering.”
“The Book and Blade are safe?” Nodded to himself, “Then the order will survive. What of the initiate’s tower here?” 
“To be abandoned and burned,” Largos announced. “We are to scatter you lot to the wind. You’ve your choice, we’ve a boat big enough for perhaps six…”
“I’ve never been fond of boats, is there ought else?”, Kragor cut in.  
Largos shrugged, “I’ve an old nag in the yard that you can ride North on the high road if you like. Dara’s got a horse and will be going that way. I’ll take the boat.”
“Thank you Largos,” The men shook hands, “We’ll meet again soon. Someone will bring an end to Duke Rolgarth and the order will rebuild.” Largos nodded, but looked doubtful. 

Kragor went to gather his gear and he and Dara departed quickly. As they road North a plume of smoke rose in the distance behind them. Soon, hounds were baying behind. The bounty hunters were in pursuit.

The rest was a jumble of memories, riding that nag until she dropped, the running and hiding, quick deadly engagements with the pursuers, spells and swords, Dara dying in his arms. Finally, he got far enough north that few people knew what the Duskblades were. His olive skin and curly dark hair stood out here, but word of Duke Rolgarth’s war much less his bounty had yet to reach this land. 

Kragor took a drink of water from a pitcher on the night stand and put one more log on the fire. He slipped back into sleep wondering what the day would hold…

[/sblock]

Okay here's a first draft. Obviously, I still have some work to do.[sblock]Kragor Tragaren
Human Duskblade 2nd lvl 
Neutral Good

Str 15
Dex 12
Con 12
Int 14
Wis 12
Cha 12.

Patron: 
Hit Points 8+1d8+2
AC 18, Touch 13, Flat 15
Init +1
BAB +2, Grap +3
Speed 30 (base 30, light armor)
Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +4   

+6 Melee, Longsword, 1d8 19-20/x2 
+4 Melee,  Flail, 1d8 20/x2 trip or +2 on disarm 

+3 Ranged, Javelin, 1d6, 20/x2, 30'r 


Medium, 5'9" tall, 155 wt, 22 yrs old
Black curly hair, brown eyes, olive skin

Speaks common and celestial

Skills 20 (2+1Int per level +1 race and x4 at 1st level)

Climb (+2Str)
Concentration (4+1Con+4 feat on defensive, grappling or pinned)
Craft- (+2Int)
Decipher Script (1+2Int)
Jump (+2Str) ac
Knowledge (arcana) (5+2Int)
Knowledge (history) (1+2Int)
Knowledge (nature) (1+2Int)
Listen xx (+1Wis)
Ride (1+1Dex) 
Search xx (+2Int)
Sense Motive (+1Wis)
Spellcraft (5+2Int+2Syn)
Spot xx (+1Wis)
Swim (1+1Str)

Feats
-Combat Casting (Class Bonus)  
-Weapon Focus Longsword
-Quickdraw
- 

Human Traits
-bonus feat at 1st level
-bonus skill points

Duskblade Abilities
-Arcane Attunement—Use dancing lights, detect magic, flare, ghost sound and read magic a combined total of 3+2Int per day.
-Armored Mage, Light
-Bonus Feat Combat Casting
-


Duskblade Spells Known   Save DC: 10+2+Level of spell
Spells Per Day 4 0 Level, 4 1st Level
0th-acid splash, disrupt undead, ray of frost, touch of fatigue 
1st-Kelgore’s Fire Bolt, Burning Hands, Magic Weapon 
2nd- 

Appearance/Personality: Kragor is a thin bookish looking young man with olive skin and and dark curly hair that reaches just to his shoulders. His dark eyes seem to have a perpetual squint to them, perhaps a product of his voracious reading. He is surprisingly strong despite his average size and thin frame. He is a fairly handsome lad, but somewhat careless about his appearance. He tends to favor simple comfortable clothes in light grays, greens and blues. A well made chain shirt serves to ease the appearance of thinness. He carries a small, but stout oaken shield painted with the Trageren arms, a rampant wildcat on a green field. He wears a finely made longsword with an odd black leather hilt wrapping that covers the crossguard (and its embossed blade and book emblems). A flail and dagger also hang from his belt and an oversized quiver full of javelins is worn at the shoulder. He almost always has a book of some sort to hand. He reads frequently and for this reason may come across as shy or reserved, but he likes people and enjoys their companionship. Like many young trained warriors he is often looking for an excuse to perform noble deeds or otherwise display his manly prowess. 

History/Background: Kragor Tregaren was born a lessor son of a minor branch of a noble house in the Kingdom of Peltor east of Dowain. Belgor Tregaren was a aged warrior of some reknown who was deeply concerned that one of his sons was too bookish and not given to proper manly pursuits. He insisted that his son find militant order and study war. Cunningly, Kragor found an order where he could satisfy his father's directive as well as his own desires. He joined the Duskblades and studied not only war, but also magic. The training made him strong and able of body as well as bringing him the fortitude of mind to harness arcane power. More to come...        

MW Chain Shirt 250 gp
Shield, light wooden 3 gp
Explorers’ Outfit
Cold Weather Outfit 7 gp

MW Long Sword 315 gp
Flail 12 gp 
Javelins x10 10 gp 
Dagger 2 gp 

Backpack (center back) 2 gp
Bedroll (below backpack) 1 sp
Blanket, winter 5 sp
Belt pouch x2 2 gp
Torch x2 2 cp
Flint and Steel 1 gp

Waterskin-water (backpack) 1 gp
Trail Rations-4 days (backpack) 2 gp

Sun Rodx2 4 gp
Holy Water x2 25 gp

Coins- ?gp, 1sp, 4 cp (pouch)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 24, 2006)

A dragon shaman, a barbarian, a cleric, and a duskblade. A party of four!

I just need to write up all the non mechanical background and description while Scotley just needs to write up all the mechanical info for our characters and we are ready to go.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> A dragon shaman, a barbarian, a cleric, and a duskblade. A party of four!
> 
> I just need to write up all the non mechanical background and description while Scotley just needs to write up all the mechanical info for our characters and we are ready to go.





Hey, hey, hey...who needs a Cleric when you've got a cool Spirit Shaman concept?


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm the cleric, YOU'RE the "Dragon Shaman" Spirit Shaman, there is no Dragon Shaman.  There is also no spoon.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 24, 2006)

> There is also no spoon.




But... What is The Dungeon?

Sorry, had to do it


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm the cleric, YOU'RE the "Dragon Shaman" Spirit Shaman, there is no Dragon Shaman.  There is also no spoon.





Oh, that makes much more sense!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi, I'm interested in playing.  I'm working on a monk.  He's actually reworked from a tenth level character for another game here that seems to have died shortly after it started, so he's basically a younger, untraumatized version.  I'll post him when I'm done.


Here we go:

[sblock='Shoon']
	
	



```
Name: Shoon
Class: Monk 2
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: LG
Deity: Pelor

Str: 12 +1		Level: 2		XP: 1000
Dex: 17 +3		BAB: +1			HP: 14 of 14
Con: 10 +0		Grapple: +2
Int: 13 +1		Speed: 30 ft.
Wis: 14 +2		Init: +7
Cha: 10 +0		

	Base	Armor	Shield	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	0	0	+3	0	0	+2	15
Touch: 15	Flatfooted: 12

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort: 	3	+3	+0	0
Ref: 	6	+3	+3	0
Will: 	5	+3	+2	0

Weapon			Attack		Damage		Critical	Range
Unarmed strike		+4		1d6+1		x2
Quarterstaff		+2		1d6+1		x2
Kama			+4		1d6+1		x2
Siangham		+4		1d6+1		x2
Sai			+4		1d4+1		x2		10

Languages:
Common
Celestial

Abilities:
Evasion
Unarmed Strike
Flurry of blows
Stunning Fist x2

Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike
Stunning Fist
Weapon Finesse
Improved Initiative

Skills				Total	Ranks	Mod	Misc
Appraise			1	0	1	
Balance				10	5	3	2
Climb				6	5	1	
Craft				1	0	1	
Escape Artist			8	5	3	
Forgery				1	0	1	
Heal				4	2.5	2	
Hide				3	0	3	
Jump				8	5	1	2
Listen				2	0	2	
Move Silently			3	0	3	
Ride				3	0	3	
Search				1	0	1	
Sense Motive			2	0	2	
Spot				2	0	2	
Survival			2	0	2	
Swim				1	0	1	
Tumble				10	5	3	2
Use Rope			5	0	3	2
```
[sblock='Inventory']
	
	



```
Equipment:				Cost		Weight		Armor/Shield Bonus
Monk’s Outfit				5 gp		2 lb.
Backpack				2 gp		2 lb.
Quarterstaff				-		4 lb.
Kama					2 gp		2 lb.
Siangham				3 gp		1 lb.
Sai x3					3 gp		3 lb.

Inside Backpack:
Grappling Hook				1 gp		4 lb.
Rope, Silk				10 gp		5 lb.
Climber’s Kit				80 gp		5 lb.
Healer’s Kit				50 gp		5 lb.
Total Weight: 

Light Warhorse				150 gp		-
Bit and bridle				2 gp		1 lb.
Pack Saddle				5 gp		20 lb.
Cart					15 gp		200 lb.

In Pack Saddle
Monk’s Outfit (spare)			5 gp		2 lb.
Bedroll					1 sp		5 lb.
Flint and steel				1 gp		-
Trail Rations x4			2 gp		4 lb.
Water Skin				1 gp		4 lb.
Masterwork Manacles, good lock x2	260 gp		6 lb.
Masterwork Manacles, good lock S x2	260 gp		6 lb.

Money: 47gp 9sp

		Light		Medium		Heavy		Lift		Drag
Weight Limit:	43 lb. or less	44-86 lb.	87-130 lb.	260 lb.		650 lb.
```
[/sblock][sblock='Description']Age: 18
Height:  5’ 10”
Weight: 137
Eyes: greenish blue
Hair: blond
Skin: light, tanned

Shoon's hair is short though not short enough to make you think it would stick up in the way it does.  He has a lean, athletic build.  He wears relatively practical, loose clothes that wouldn't make him stand out as someone who might be skilled in combat were it not for the Kama and Siangham secured at his waist.
[/sblock][sblock='History']Many who walk the path of the adventurer do so to escape some dark past.  Shoon is not one of them.

Shoon never knew his original family.  His earliest memories are of the monastery in which he was raised.  This particular one was dedicated to the sun god Pelor and so it was that he grew up with the monks’ teachings, and they became his family.  He spent his early life learning from the monks there and training to become one of them, and at the age of seventeen was accepted as a full member of the order.

He decided then that the best way he could spread the teachings of Pelor as well as hone his skills was to follow the path of the warrior’s pilgrimage.  So it was that he set out to travel the land, searching out evil and despair and putting it to right and helping those in need.  

He does not yet understand the complexities of the world outside the monastery, so he is rarely suspicious of others without good reason. He also tends to view things simplistically when it comes to morality.  Recently he has discovered that bounty hunting is a good way to both bring criminals to justice and support himself during his travels.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 25, 2006)

halfrogman, care to invent a name for your God/Faith?


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 25, 2006)

Generally I was actually thinking of the worship of fire as it's pure element, not personified as a diety.  If that's a problem though I can work on something.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 25, 2006)

No problem, was just thinking about how people would adress you... you know, the priest of the Everburning Flame/the Ardent/Other...


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 25, 2006)

Right. . .

Always been partial to Brother of the Flame myself. . . 

[sblock=geek]Too much Magic: the gathering.  1R: Deal 1 damage to target creature or player[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 25, 2006)

excellent... just to know, 'cause in case you end up selected: in the town there is a priestess who either was tutoring you, or was being tutored by you, her name Danya Nolwit.

Yes, the Brothers of the Flame are younger than other priests when they take upon their places... Fire is still strong in youth


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey, Land Outcast, um, you saw my post right?  I just want to make sure cause I get ignored quite often and it makes me insecure  :\ .  Um, right, well just tell me if the answer in no or not so I don't die of suspense.  Which I don't think is actually posible, but still it's rather painful.  Being in suspense I mean.

hafrogman:  In relation to Magic: The Gathering,  this guy's photobucket account


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 25, 2006)

I did see it    no prob... Could you put some more "Oomph" to the character's story? Just for your own good


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 25, 2006)

By "oomph" do you mean a typically dark and broody story about how he lost everything dear to him?    The funny thing is that he has a really traumatic experience 3 or 4 years in the future(Which was actually in his past when I first made him).  He was actually supposed to be kind of innocent, having been cloistered away in a monastery for most of his life.  Anyway, I'll try to do something.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 25, 2006)

I guess you didn't read this, just as advice: feel free to work out possible links with other of the submitted characters.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 25, 2006)

Huh? I think I read the entire thread.  Well I actually hadn't read the character descriptions before I made mine.

Anyway I'll take your advice. Scotley:  How would you feel about my character hunting your character after having heard that this Duke Rolgarth character was in the good guy(he's a duke after all), and that the Nightblades were trying to stage a coup but failed.  Well he wouldn't be hunting your specifically, he's just hunting people that escaped the "coup attempt" and fled north.  And as impetuous as he is he's forgotten to get winter clothes.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Huh? I think I read the entire thread.  Well I actually hadn't read the character descriptions before I made mine.
> 
> Anyway I'll take your advice. Scotley:  How would you feel about my character hunting your character after having heard that this Duke Rolgarth character was in the good guy(he's a duke after all), and that the Nightblades were trying to stage a coup but failed.  Well he wouldn't be hunting your specifically, he's just hunting people that escaped the "coup attempt" and fled north.  And as impetuous as he is he's forgotten to get winter clothes.




It will make things interesting. Assuming my character knows what you are about, he might stay close to see what he's up against.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 25, 2006)

Let's see.

[sblock=Brotherhood of the Flame]
The Brotherhood of the Flame is a loose affiliation of clerics worshiping elemental fire.  There is little in the way of organization or dogma.  Each brother or sister finds their own peace with fire, and chooses a path accordingly.  Some represent fire as a tool of humanity, others revel in its destructive side.  There are no churches or centers of learning for the brotherhood, new priests are sought out and instructed by the old.  However, one can identify a Brother by their symbol, the three part flame, and each member has a burn scar somewhere on their body, from the final induction ceremony.

Alignment: CN
Domains: Fire, Sun, Destruction, Strength, Earth
[/sblock]

Danya could either be my tutor, having not left after all, or a new student.  I guess it all depends on her age/level etc.  I have no real preference either way, so let me know which you like and I'll write up a blurb about our relationship.

As for other characters. . .

Balund: If we grew up in the same town, Ivan might have been one of the few who wasn't afraid of your spirits, given his own propensity for mysticism.  However, with Balund gone into the wilderness for so long, any friendship is likely to have withered.  Balund might even be bitter that Ivan's religion won him a place amongst the people, while the spirits made Balund an outcast.

Thoma: Not much to work with here.

Kragor: Depending on how long he's been north, Kragor could be an established part of the town, a good friend in Ivan's eyes.  Or he could be a stranger, one to watch, but seemingly friendly enough.  Perhaps he is even staying at Ivan's home, a guest until he finds his own place.

Shoon: If Shoon was truly mad enough to chase Kragor northwards in the bitter chill of winter, it's possible that Ivan (or Balund) found him passed out in a snow drift and rescued him from near certain death.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 25, 2006)

Excellent work halfrogman... Excellent...   

About Danya: At first I was thinking her to be your tutor (the town originally had a town-priest) but... if you've got no preferences then flip a coin, 'tis your character


----------



## Rhun (Jul 25, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> As for other characters. . .
> 
> Balund: If we grew up in the same town, Ivan might have been one of the few who wasn't afraid of your spirits, given his own propensity for mysticism.  However, with Balund gone into the wilderness for so long, any friendship is likely to have withered.  Balund might even be bitter that Ivan's religion won him a place amongst the people, while the spirits made Balund an outcast.





This could certainly work. As a man driven by the spirits whispering in his ear, Balund could very well have traveled into the north. Perhaps the spirits advised him to seek out a friend from his past...


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm going to leave the running for this game... becoming a judge for LEB and trying to rededicate my time to training should cut down on my availability and I don't want to drop out midgame.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Let's see.
> 
> As for other characters. . .
> 
> Kragor: Depending on how long he's been north, Kragor could be an established part of the town, a good friend in Ivan's eyes.  Or he could be a stranger, one to watch, but seemingly friendly enough.  Perhaps he is even staying at Ivan's home, a guest until he finds his own place.




Nice work. I pictured Kragor as being fairly new to town, but perhaps having been there long enough to be known about town. He'll take you up on the place to stay. Just until the weather gets better.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2006)

Kragor might well have become friendly with Balund as they are both relatively new in town. He would definately be interested in Balund's unusual magic.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 25, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Kragor might well have become friendly with Balund as they are both relatively new in town. He would definately be interested in Balund's unusual magic.





And Balund would be quite happy to find someone that is accepting of his strange ways.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 25, 2006)

I like your idea frog, but Shoon would have been riding on a horse and cart, I'd rather not lose those unless herr DM insists.  Shoon isn't so much mad as he is brash and impetuous.  His intelligence and wisdom scores only really apply to combat situations.  That's where he's in his element.  He's a bit like a Spartan, as almost all of his life has been dedicated to learning martial arts and how to use them moraly.   I think he's the kind of character that will mature over the course of the game as he has his first real adventuring experience.

So, going back to frog's idea; sure that sounds great if you don't leave poor little "Beam" behind. (and I mean little in the figurative endearing sense for a furry animal, "Beam" is after all a light warhorse.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 25, 2006)

Pfft, I'm sure Beam will be fine.  How do you think I knew where to find you?

What's that Lassie Beamie ?  Shoon is trapped in a well snowbank ?


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 25, 2006)

> I'm going to leave the running for this game... becoming a judge for LEB and trying to rededicate my time to training should cut down on my availability and I don't want to drop out midgame.




Sorry to hear that, I'm having a blast with Rix at the other game... But what is, is...

BTW: LEB?

-----------------


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 25, 2006)

Presumably Living Ebberon


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 25, 2006)

what about the "B"?  ...

So, tutor or tutored?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 25, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Presumably Living Ebberon




Always beatin' me to the punch, aren't you?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 25, 2006)

I suggest tutored, apprentices are always hotter than venerable mentors. lol  

I think "B" is for beron.  Eb Beron.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah, just LE wouldn't work because they already have Living ENWorld as LEW.

I think I'll stick with Danya being my tutor.  She could be just a few years older to satisfy the lemmings carnal desires     Does she already have anything about her important that I should know, or is she a blank slate?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok so the Duskblade thing is officially added to Shoon's history:


Just a few weeks ago while taking supper at an inn and pondering what direction he should next travel, he heard that there had been a failed coup in a nearby dukedom by the order of Duskblades, and that many of the perpetrators had escaped to the north.  It might as well have been a sign from Pelor himself, the next day at sunright he saddled "Beam" and headed north without even remembering to purchase winter clothes, eager to catch these foul traitors and show them the error of their ways.  He would regret his impulsiveness.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 26, 2006)

Basically she is someone to fall upon, one of the four important people in town. (Note: not one of the four most important, but of "the important"... a small town it is  )

I should have stressed the freedom given to players in this case... basically you can create (as Rhun and Scotley did, and halfrogman at a later stage) part of the world around you... but I digress... that'll be of use if this game carries on, which is still to be proved...

Basically for the time being I'm only lacking Vodamn's description of his character, right?


----------



## Voadam (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm going to work something up to tie Thoma in with Balund. A spirit shaman should be a great tie in to a spirit quest to find a totem. I should have something written up later this week.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 26, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Basically she is someone to fall upon, one of the four important people in town. (Note: not one of the four most important, but of "the important"... a small town it is  )
> 
> I should have stressed the freedom given to players in this case... basically you can create (as Rhun and Scotley did, and halfrogman at a later stage) part of the world around you... but I digress... that'll be of use if this game carries on, which is still to be proved...
> 
> Basically for the time being I'm only lacking Vodamn's description of his character, right?




This might help me come up with some more fluff for my character, even if it's nothing more than some place names.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 26, 2006)

[sblock=halfrogman]*Sister of the Flame Danya Nolwit:* A mature human Sister of the Flame, well into her years but with her body fit as it was fifteen year ago, even her hair conserves it’s firey red colour. After coming into town twenty years ago, even tough the people were grateful for her being there at a difference with the normally itinerant priests, she refused to have a temple built; instead, a small shrine was raised in front of her house. Even tough some feel aggravated by their sons and/or daughters leaving town because of their faith (actually because of themselves, the Brotherhood of the Flame just gave them the possibility to fulfill their urges), she is still generally liked and has under her tutelage at the present day four adepts.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm going to work something up to tie Thoma in with Balund. A spirit shaman should be a great tie in to a spirit quest to find a totem. I should have something written up later this week.





Sounds like a good tie-in to me!


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh...  

I wonder if anyone noticed I've been updating the first post with information about the region and some of the history of the place... maybe I should have noted that before...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 27, 2006)

I love fluff, it's too bad I'm only really good at making it with a clothes drier.  :\ 

I'm going to post my fluffitized character history here and edit this post when I update it.  Tell me what you think, especially you Scotley.  If you want to help me come up with more stuff about the "assassination attempt" that'd be great.

[sblock='History']Many who walk the path of the adventurer do so to escape some dark past.  Shoon is not one of them as far as he knows.

Shoon never knew his parents.  The teachers and students at the Shining Heart Monastery in which he was raised, deep within the western Couatl Mountains, were his family.  This particular monastery was dedicated to the sun goddess Amaterasu, so as he grew up he was taught both strength and compassion.  He spent his early life learning from the monks and training to become one of them.  He excelled at tests of agility and speed and at the age of seventeen was accepted fully into the order.

It was soon after this that his old master met with him and told him that it was time for him to leave.  “I can see that you still have thoughts of your past.” Said Katsuichi Sensei,  “One that does not know himself can never truly be at peace.  You must go and find that which you seek.” Shoon bowed and started to leave but his Sensei stopped him, “Remember the teachings of Amaterasu, they will guide you well.  Teach those you meet of strength and compassion.”  He left the next morning, heading east.

Shoon does not yet understand the complexities of the world outside the monastery, so he is rarely suspicious of others without good reason. He also tends to view things simplistically when it comes to morality.  He generally does not kill without a good reason since it is just as easy for him to subdue a foe in most cases.  Recently he has discovered that bounty hunting is a good way to both bring criminals to justice and support himself during his travels.

Just a few weeks ago, while taking supper at a roadside inn, he heard something that piqued his interest, the Order of the Duskblades had attempted a to assassinate Duke Rolgarth of Dowain, in retaliation he had attacked their citadel and placed a mass bounty on every one of there heads, it was said that many had fled northwards after their failed mission.  It might as well have been a sign from the goddess herself, the next day at sunrise he saddled "Beam" and headed north without even remembering to purchase winter clothes, eager to teach these foul traitors the error of their ways.  He would regret his impulsiveness.[/sblock]

Well, I made it more about the teachings and less about the deity herself.  And I added a new name for the monastery.  I was going to go for Radiant Heart but then I realized they're already a bunch of Paladins.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 27, 2006)

Good, good...

This is coming out nicely... Of course, all information is vague, and little more than rumors, but the reward is quite real...

Hum... the followers of Amaterasu (feel free to give them a more inspired name), a splinter cell of "The Shining Ones" who, while retaining the discipline of the original faith, adopted the more merciful and caring aspect of the new faith...

I'm thinking on making gods be equivalent to multifacetical concepts: people refer to them by aspects, but those aspects are whichever the person chooses: Fire, Kossuth, Pelor, Reorx, Inferna, or whatever they please... of course, there are a few "instituted names". (Example: Amaterasu for said monastery for said concept)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 27, 2006)

I just suddenly thought of an entirely different history for my character, it's allot more interesting, has allot more to do with the world, and allot less to do with my character class.  It's still got allot to do with your character though Scotley.  If it seemd like I'm ripping off a video game, it’s because I am.   Anyway, tell me what you think. Ok, here goes.


[sblock=’Secondary History’]War came suddenly to the Queendom of Felunus, though not unexpectedly.  The nearby Kingdom of Dowain had been expanding its borders for years now, ever since Duke Rolgarth had gained supreme command of its army.  At first Felunus had attempted to remain neutral in the conflict, but as it’s weaker neighbors slowly succumbed it became clear that something must be done.  Overruling the majority of the senate, Queen Kellena declared war on Dowain.  Despite the initial doubts the war went extremely well.  The queen’s husband Lord Cerod, Commander of the Queen’s Knights, was as masterful a military leader as his wife was a politician, and many expected Dowain to sue for peace as they were pushed farther and farther back towards their original territory.  

In fact, Dowain had lost more soldiers to desertion than to Falunan steel, but Duke Rolgarth refused to surrender, doing everything in his power to hide the truth about the war from the king.  He desperately required new allies and he called for help from the Order of Dusk, who had thus far remained neutral in the conflict, observing the war from their great citadel high in the northern mountains.  They refused, and Rolgarth, furious but helpless could do nothing but continue losing troops.  One night he received a strange visitor, a young man appeared in his bedchamber, soundlessly, and spoke to him, in a quiet, emotionless voice.  “Rolgarth of Dowain, you have need of allies at this time, your last hope, the Order of Dusk, has refused you.  Know that *we* are Nether Blade, *w* are darkness given thought and *we* shall assist you.  In return, *we* merely request that when you are victorious, you remember our aid.” He said, his face an empty mask.  Rolgarth’s agreement was immediate, nodding eagerly he said, “Yes, yes, anything you desire.  I will tell you what to do.  In the temples to the east and west of  Sol Falunas there are a shield and a sword.  The Shield of Dawn and the Sword of Dusk.  Take them, without their power Falunus shall falter, then you may slay their pitiful wench, queen.  I shall have my victory and you, your reward.”  The man nodded silently, “Very well, know this Rolgarth, do not attempt to betray us, you will not enjoy the consequences.” And with that, he leapt from the bedroom window, and was gone. Not a week later he received word that there had been a massacre within the east and west sun temples of Falunus and that the sword and shield were gone.  With that he redirected his forces for revenge on the Duskblades for what he saw as their betrayal.

Prince Zhalan, despite being the eldest child of the queen was never raised to rule, since he was never in line for the throne.  Still, as a member of the royal family he had many obligations. He was often send as a diplomat to various neighboring lands and so learned to appreciate the ways of others.  His father also insisted that he learn physical combat as the wilderness was still dangerous, even with his personal bodyguard, Sion at his side at almost all times.  The Prince took to these lessons eagerly, not only because of his father’s praise but also because of Sion, they had known each other since his father had brought her to the palace as a small child and at the age of 7 allowed her to become a squire in the Queen’s Knights, something unheard of at the time.  In any case, she had been his shadow since then and though she was supposed to protect him, and was quite capable of it, he didn’t wish to see her put herself in harms way.  While his mother was a compassionate and good woman, she was a queen, and was always very busy with royal affairs, so he spent most of his free time playing with his younger sister, and future queen, Princess Elesia and other members of the royal court, or training with Sion.  He was popular with the Queen’s Knight’s who saw in him both the spirit of his mother and (despite also physically resembling his mother) the strength of his father, well most of them did.  The war did little to affect his life, he was sent out less, and he saw his father and the knights less often as well, but other than that there was little he could notice.  This however, would soon change for the worse.  The massacres at the temples of Dawn and Dusk came as a shock to him as he had thought that there would never be such violence so deep within Falunus with the war being fought elsewhere.  On top of it, the two powerful artifacts stored at the temples had disappeared.  While Zhalan had no idea what this meant, his parents did.  

Legend said that one who wielded the sword and shield could gain the ultimate power of Falunus’ most ancient and powerful artifact, the Orb of The Sun, said to be a gift from Amaterasu herself to bless Falunus.  It was said that it had power to destroy nations, and the power to create life, though there was no historical account of it ever being used.  It was clear that whoever had stolen the sword and shield wanted the orb as well, so in secret, Queen Kellena took the orb and used magic to bear it upon her forehead. Less than a week later the castle was assaulted in the night by an unknown group of assassins.  To the astonishment of many who lived long enough to experience that emotion they seemed to be Duskblades yet for stealthier than normal, and superhumanly strong.  However, the palace was prepared, they put up a strong defense despite the lack of soldiers that had left with the army, and the queen’s knights held there own.

An assassin crept into Zhalan’s room and approached his bed with barely a noise; he raised his sword, preparing to deliver a killing blow.  There was a sound of ripping fabric and a blade cut through the blanket and into the assassin’s heart, he looked down at it and then slightly up, to see the woman crouched in front of him, holding it. He brought down his sword only to feel it cut through the soft mattress as she dove to the side, ripping the blade out and leaving a large gash.  He collapsed on the remains of the bed, soaking the stuffing with his blood.  Sion glanced around as Zhalan emerged from the shadows, “It looks like it’s started your highness, we better find the princess sister.”  As they ran down the passage, Sion in front, a shadow suddenly jumped at them, Sion dodged just in time to avoid a grievous wound as a blade clipped her shoulder, rending her chain mail with frightening ease.  “Enchantments.” She hissed as she took her turn to deal a far fiercer blow, the assassin went down to his knees but tried to gut Sion from his new position, Zhalak deftly threw his sai right into his head and there was a sickening crack, the assassin collapsed.  “Are you alright, said Zhalan, eying the torn armor as he bent down to pick up his sai, “I’m fine,” Sion replied “he just got the armor.”  They continued down the hall and into another turn when they run into another dark figure. I was not an assassin though, “Georg!” yelled Zhalan in surprise, “What are you doing here?  What’s happened to my mother and father, and Elesia?”  The knight looked grim as he spoke.  “Why are you still here, you need to leave, now.  They want her highness alive but they’ll kill you.” “What? But… We have to rescue her.” Zhalan replied. “And what about my mother and father, aren’t you supposed to be with them?”  Georg looked strange as he spoke. “The queen and Cerod… are dead.” He said.  It took a moment for Zhalan to fully comprehend the meaning of these words. “But…” he said, “But you were right there.  How could?” he couldn’t finish.  Georg looked at him sadly, almost regretfully. “Well, we have to try to rescue Elesia!” he said, trying to run off as Geog restrained him.  “No, they won’t hurt her, they need her alive.  You they will kill.” He pushed him back and Zhalan struggled to maintain his balance, glaring at the knight.  He started to move forward again Sion put a hand to his shoulder.  “Your highness…” she said quietly.  He turned on her, “Are you going to help me, or just leave Elesia to the assassins?!” he shot.  Sion looked hurt, but all she said was; “I’m sorry.” As her fist collided with his abdomen and his world went dark.

Zhalan awoke bumping along in a wagon, the sun was low in sky to his left and as he sat up he realized that he was on a road, some distance away, to what he now realized was the south, he could make out the spires of the Sun Palace and Sol Falunus jutting from the lake on which they were built.  He glanced around himself and saw Sion turning towards him.  “Oh you’re awake!” she said, smiling faintly.  “You punched me!” said Zhalan, mostly aghast but also slightly angry.  “I’m sorry,” she said, looking over him to see if he was hurt, “but you wouldn’t listen to Sir Georg and he’s right you know.”  There was no point in arguing about it now, regardless of the fact that Georg probably _was_ right.  So Zhalan set about watching the terrain as they passed by the uncomfortable hours.

Over the next days they stowed their old clothes to don less conspicuous ones than royal garb and knight’s uniforms.  Finally they reached the northern border, Gerg said that this was as far as he could go with them and told them to keep traveling north.  “Take on an identity, and some sort of profession.”  He handed them a sack of gold and looked to the south.  “I’m sorry your highness.” He said one more time, before he started to walk.  Sion coaxed the horse forward and they set off into the unknown.[/sblock]

If you’ve played the game I’m ripping off you’ll see that a lot of it is actually original.  I couldn’t bring myself to change Georg’s name, he’s just the baddest assed semi-realistic fantasy anime knight ever on the face of something.

If you haven’t heard of the game I ripped off, gee aren’t I creative?  I should think on the toilet all the time.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 27, 2006)

Extensive... and goot!

I like it... how does Sion fit in here?

notes for me:
Queendom of Felunus - Queen Kellena
Kingdom of Dowain - Duke Rolgarth 
Nether Blade... *I* know who they are in the game   .


The initial idea was to offer slots for four characters and pick five if a fifth charmed me with it's concept or story. I've got to admit I quite like the concepts here and how they interrelate, so I will take the five of you  .


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2006)

Created a little background and updated my sheet above.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> The initial idea was to offer slots for four characters and pick five if a fifth charmed me with it's concept or story. I've got to admit I quite like the concepts here and how they interrelate, so I will take the five of you  .




Woohoo!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 27, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Created a little background and updated my sheet above.





Very nice job, Voadam. You captured the exact feeling that I want Balund to have!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Very nice job, Voadam. You captured the exact feeling that I want Balund to have!




Glad you like it. It can be tricky writing up a different PC's character, glad I didn't step on any toes in doing so.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I just suddenly thought of an entirely different history for my character, it's allot more interesting, has allot more to do with the world, and allot less to do with my character class.  It's still got allot to do with your character though Scotley.  If it seemd like I'm ripping off a video game, it’s because I am.   Anyway, tell me what you think. Ok, here goes.
> 
> <snip>
> If you haven’t heard of the game I ripped off, gee aren’t I creative?  I should think on the toilet all the time.




Cool stuff. I like it much better. I can't say I'm familiar with the game. That isn't saying much of course, the last game I played with any frequency was Heroes of Might and Magic III. Be glad you have time to play. 

Perhaps you should move your computer to bathroom for enhanced creativity. I'm still trying to figure out how access mine wirelessly from the shower as I tend to get my best ideas there. Most likely because that's the only time I have privacy and quiet most days.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 27, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Extensive... and goot!
> 
> I like it... how does Sion fit in here?
> 
> ...




Thanks.  I was kind of thinking Sion would be an NPC, we don't really have to any NPC allies so far.  Now that I think about it though I guess I can see why.  I'll remove her you've got a problem with it, though I'd rather not kill her off completly.  Maybe she was severely injured in the trek north, that's the only thing that kept the character she's inspired by from following me everywhere.

Anyway, Woohoo to five players!

Also, thanks for the complements Scotley.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 27, 2006)

No problem DL, she will have gotten a severe case of frostbite and upon arrival will have to be left at the care of the local healer.

I thought it'd be a good idea to start explaining where each of you come into the initial picture:

Ivan - Danya asked Ivan to search for any help he knew possible... she had sensed a bad omen, as had the other Brothers and Sisters... they all woke up cold, with cold penetrating to their bones. Balund and his constant speech of spirits was instantly brought to mind to Ivan. He knew where to find Balund, he should wait for at least a week at a given cave in the outskirts of the Winter Wood, eventually Balund should show up... but it's been years...







> If we grew up in the same town, Ivan might have been one of the few who wasn't afraid of your spirits, given his own propensity for mysticism. However, with Balund gone into the wilderness for so long, any friendship is likely to have withered.




Balund and Thoma - Ivan arrived searching for Balund and managed to bring them both to town. He spoke about problems with food... about humanoids or beasts to be felled who probably were impeding the arrival of food to the town... and some omens that needed of Balund's walk through the spirit wold.

Zhalan - When Zhalan arrived at the Red Dragon Inn, carrying an unconscious  body, a small chaos ensued, ending up with Zhalan being housed at the local healer's  (Danya's) as well as Sion, who was in dire need of help. (Hadn't expected for the next settlement to be two weeks away from the last)

Kragor - After that night cut by nefarious dreams, Kragor couldn't manage to catch sleep again -actually proved to be favorable, moving him faster... the cold season _should_ be ending, but it seems to be midwinter here- as he collapsed at the tavern's treshold, he was taken to the healer's (Danya's). When he starts waking up he can see another figure in a matress beside him, and a young man sittiong on a stool (Zhalan).


Feel free to flesh out the details here at the OOC thread... (I think I'll create a new OOC thread just for neatness sake... eventually)


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 27, 2006)

Disclaimer: previous post was rushed post


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 27, 2006)

Cool, just so you know, Zhalan took on the name Shoon and he and Sion both claim to be bounty hunters.

I'm also going to edit his euipment because, damn it, now he just has to have a nunchaku!

I'll work up a character sheet for Sion if that's ok.

Oh, and Zhalan still doesn't trust Duskblades, thinking that they changed their minds about neutrality.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 28, 2006)

> Cool, just so you know, Zhalan took on the name Shoon and he and Sion both claim to be bounty hunters.
> 
> I'm also going to edit his euipment because, damn it, now he just has to have a nunchaku!
> 
> ...




I'll assume you are updating your character sheet with all this information...

Good thing to know he doesn't trust Duskblades... For the time being he doesn't need to know Kragor is a Duskblade... and Kragor doesn't need to know Shoon is Zhalan... Of course, I expect that through roleplay eventually some hints will be dropped by both (because if not it'd be a really _stupide_ thing... two excellent backgrounds that don't shine on the game...)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah, it shouldn't be too hard to figure out that Kragor's a Duskblade. He's got their emblem on his sword with only a leather wrapping to conceal it. He just doesn't have the skill set to pretend to be anything else. And theres the fact that he wears armor uses a sword and casts arcane spells, yet can't sing or play...


----------



## Rhun (Jul 28, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Yeah, it shouldn't be too hard to figure out that Kragor's a Duskblade. He's got their emblem on his sword with only a leather wrapping to conceal it. He just doesn't have the skill set to pretend to be anything else. And theres the fact that he wears armor uses a sword and casts arcane spells, yet can't sing or play...





But he could be a Spellsword...or Eldritch Knight!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok, I changed my character sheet to reflect the new history.

[sblock='Shoon']
	
	



```
Name: Shoon (Prince Zhalan)
Class: Monk 2
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: LG

Str: 12 +1		Level: 2		XP: 1000
Dex: 17 +3		BAB: +1			HP: 14 of 14
Con: 10 +0		Grapple: +2
Int: 13 +1		Speed: 30 ft.
Wis: 14 +2		Init: +7
Cha: 10 +0		

	Total	Base	Armor	Shield	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc
AC: 	15	10	0	0	+3	0	0	+2
Touch: 15	Flat-footed: 12

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort: 	3	+3	+0	0
Ref: 	6	+3	+3	0
Will: 	5	+3	+2	0

Weapon			Attack		Damage		Critical	Range
Unarmed strike		+4		1d6+1		x2
Quarterstaff		+2		1d6+1		x2
Kama			+4		1d6+1		x2
Siangham		+4		1d6+1		x2
Sai			+4		1d4+1		x2		10

Languages:
Common
Celestial

Abilities:
Evasion
Unarmed Strike
Flurry of blows
Stunning Fist x2

Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike
Stunning Fist
Weapon Finesse
Improved Initiative

Skills				Total	Ranks	Mod	Misc
Appraise			1	0	1	
Balance				6	3	3	
Climb				4	3	1	
Craft				1	0	1
Diplomacy			5	5	0	
Escape Artist			7	4	3	
Forgery				1	0	1	
Heal				4	2.5	2	
Hide				3	0	3	
Jump				4	3	1	
Listen				2	0	2	
Move Silently			3	0	3	
Ride				3	0	3	
Search				1	0	1	
Sense Motive			2	0	2	
Spot				2	0	2	
Survival			2	0	2	
Swim				4	3	1	
Tumble				7	4	3	
Use Rope			3	0	3
```
[sblock='Inventory']
	
	



```
Equipment:				Cost		Weight		Armor/Shield Bonus
Cold Weather Outfit			8 gp		7 lb.
Backpack				2 gp		2 lb.
Quarterstaff				-		4 lb.
Kama					2 gp		2 lb.
Siangham				3 gp		1 lb.
Sai x3					3 gp		3 lb.
Nunchaku				2 gp		2 lb.
Total Weight: 21 lb.

Inside Backpack:
Grappling Hook				1 gp		4 lb.
Rope, Silk				10 gp		5 lb.
Climber’s Kit				80 gp		5 lb.
Healer’s Kit				50 gp		5 lb.
Total Weight: 19 lb.

Light Warhorse				150 gp		-
Bit and bridle				2 gp		1 lb.
Pack Saddle				5 gp		20 lb.
Cart					15 gp		200 lb.

In Pack Saddle/Wagon
Monk’s Outfit				5 gp		2 lb.
Bedroll	x2				2 sp		10 lb.
Flint and steel				1 gp		-
Trail Rations x4			2 gp		4 lb.
Water Skin x2				2 gp		8 lb.
Masterwork Manacles, good lock x2	260 gp		6 lb.
Masterwork Manacles, good lock S x2	260 gp		6 lb.
Tent					10 gp		20 lb.

Money: 31gp 8sp

		Light		Medium		Heavy		Lift		Drag
Weight Limit:	43 lb. or less	44-86 lb.	87-130 lb.	260 lb.		650 lb.
Current Encumbrance: 40 lb.
```
[/sblock][sblock='Description']Age: 18
Height:  5’ 10”
Weight: 132
Eyes: greenish blue
Hair: blond
Skin: pale

Shoon's hair is short though not short enough to make you think it would stick up in the way it does.  He has a lean, athletic build.  He wouldn't stand out as someone who might be skilled in combat were it not for the large assortment of weapons attached to various parts of his clothing.[/sblock][sblock='History'] War came suddenly to the Queendom of Felunus, though not unexpectedly.  The nearby Kingdom of Dowain had been expanding its borders for years now, ever since Duke Rolgarth had gained supreme command of its army.  At first Felunus had attempted to remain neutral in the conflict, but as it’s weaker neighbors slowly succumbed it became clear that something must be done.  Overruling the majority of the senate, Queen Kellena declared war on Dowain.  Despite the initial doubts the war went extremely well.  The queen’s husband Lord Cerod, Commander of the Queen’s Knights, was as masterful a military leader as his wife was a politician, and many expected Dowain to sue for peace as they were pushed farther and farther back towards their original territory.  

In fact, Dowain had lost more soldiers to desertion than to Falunan steel, but Duke Rolgarth refused to surrender, doing everything in his power to hide the truth about the war from the king.  He desperately required new allies and he called for help from the Order of Dusk, who had thus far remained neutral in the conflict, observing the war from their great citadel high in the northern mountains.  They refused, and Rolgarth, furious but helpless could do nothing but continue losing troops.  One night he received a strange visitor, a young man appeared in his bedchamber, soundlessly, and spoke to him, in a quiet, emotionless voice.  “Rolgarth of Dowain, you have need of allies at this time, your last hope, the Order of Dusk, has refused you.  Know that *we* are Nether Blade, *w* are darkness given thought and *we* shall assist you.  In return, *we* merely request that when you are victorious, you remember our aid.” He said, his face an empty mask.  Rolgarth’s agreement was immediate, nodding eagerly he said, “Yes, yes, anything you desire.  I will tell you what to do.  In the temples to the east and west of Sol Felunas there are a shield and a sword.  The Shield of Dawn and the Sword of Dusk.  Take them, without their power Felunus shall falter, then you may slay their pitiful wench, queen.  I shall have my victory and you, your reward.”  The man nodded silently, “Very well, know this Rolgarth, do not attempt to betray us, you will not enjoy the consequences.” And with that, he leapt from the bedroom window, and was gone. Not a week later he received word that there had been a massacre within the east and west sun temples of Felunus and that the sword and shield were gone.  With that he redirected his forces for revenge on the Duskblades for what he saw as their betrayal.

Prince Zhalan, despite being the eldest child of the queen was never raised to rule, since as a male he was not in line for the throne.  Still, as a member of the royal family he had many obligations. He was often send as a diplomat to various neighboring lands and so learned to appreciate the ways of others.  His father also insisted that he learn physical combat as the wilderness was still dangerous, even with his personal bodyguard, Sion at his side at almost all times.  The Prince took to these lessons eagerly, not only because of his father’s praise but also because of Sion, they had known each other since his father had brought her to the palace as a small child and at the age of 7 allowed her to become a squire in the Queen’s Knights, something unheard of at the time.  In any case, she had been his shadow since then and though she was supposed to protect him, and was quite capable of it, he didn’t wish to see her put herself in harms way.  While his mother was a compassionate and good woman, she was a queen, and was always very busy with royal affairs, so he spent most of his free time playing with his younger sister, and future queen, Princess Elesia and other members of the royal court, or training with Sion.  He was popular with the Queen’s Knight’s who saw in him both the spirit of his mother and (despite also physically resembling his mother) the strength of his father, well most of them did.  The war did little to affect his life, he was sent out less, and he saw his father and the knights less often as well, but other than that there was little he could notice.  This however, would soon change for the worse.  The massacres at the temples of Dawn and Dusk came as a shock to him as he had thought that there would never be such violence so deep within Felunus with the war being fought elsewhere.  On top of it, the two powerful artifacts stored at the temples had disappeared.  While Zhalan had no idea what this meant, his parents did.  

Legend said that one who wielded the sword and shield could gain the ultimate power of Falunus’ most ancient and powerful artifact, the Orb of The Sun, said to be a gift from Amaterasu herself to bless Felunus.  It was said that it had power to destroy nations, and the power to create life, though there was no historical account of it ever being used.  It was clear that whoever had stolen the sword and shield wanted the orb as well, so in secret, Queen Kellena took the orb and used magic to bear it upon her forehead. Less than a week later the castle was assaulted in the night by an unknown group of assassins.  To the astonishment of many who lived long enough to experience that emotion they seemed to be Duskblades yet for stealthier than normal, and superhumanly strong.  However, the palace was prepared, they put up a strong defense despite the lack of soldiers that had left with the army, and the queen’s knights held there own.

An assassin crept into Zhalan’s room and approached his bed with barely a noise; he raised his sword, preparing to deliver a killing blow.  There was a sound of ripping fabric and a blade cut through the blanket and into the assassin’s heart, he looked down at it and then slightly up, to see the woman crouched in front of him, holding it. He brought down his sword only to feel it cut through the soft mattress as she dove to the side, ripping the blade out and leaving a large gash.  He collapsed on the remains of the bed, soaking the stuffing with his blood.  Sion glanced around as Zhalan emerged from the shadows, “It looks like it’s started your highness, we better find the princess sister.”  As they ran down the passage, Sion in front, a shadow suddenly jumped at them, Sion dodged just in time to avoid a grievous wound as a blade clipped her shoulder, rending her chain mail with frightening ease.  “Enchantments.” She hissed as she took her turn to deal a far fiercer blow, the assassin went down to his knees but tried to gut Sion from his new position, Zhalak deftly threw his sai right into his head and there was a sickening crack, the assassin collapsed.  “Are you alright, said Zhalan, eying the torn armor as he bent down to pick up his sai, “I’m fine,” Sion replied “he just got the armor.”  They continued down the hall and into another turn when they run into another dark figure. I was not an assassin though, “Georg!” yelled Zhalan in surprise, “What are you doing here?  What’s happened to my mother and father, and Ele?”  The knight looked grim as he spoke.  “Why are you still here, you need to leave, now.  They want her highness alive but they’ll kill you.” “What? But… We have to rescue her.” Zhalan replied. “And what about my mother and father, aren’t you supposed to be with them?”  Georg looked strange as he spoke. “The queen and Cerod… are dead.” He said.  It took a moment for Zhalan to fully comprehend the meaning of these words. “But…” he said, “But you were right there.  How could?” he couldn’t finish.  Georg looked at him sadly, almost regretfully. “Well, we have to try to rescue Ele!” he said, trying to run off as Geog restrained him.  “No, they won’t hurt her, they need her alive.  You they will kill.” He pushed him back and Zhalan struggled to maintain his balance, glaring at the knight.  He started to move forward again Sion put a hand to his shoulder.  “Your highness…” she said quietly.  He turned on her, “Are you going to help me, or just leave Ele to the assassins?!” he shot.  Sion looked hurt, but all she said was; “I’m sorry.” As her fist collided with his abdomen and his world went dark.

Zhalan awoke bumping along in a wagon, the sun was low in sky to his left and as he sat up he realized that he was on a road, some distance away, to what he now realized was the south, he could make out the spires of the Sun Palace and Sol Felunus jutting from the lake on which they were built.  He glanced around himself and saw Sion turning towards him.  “Oh you’re awake!” she said, smiling faintly.  “You punched me!” said Zhalan, mostly aghast but also slightly angry.  “I’m sorry,” she said, looking over him to see if he was hurt, “but you wouldn’t listen to Sir Georg and he’s right you know.”  There was no point in arguing about it now, regardless of the fact that Georg probably _was_ right.  So Zhalan set about watching the terrain as they passed by the uncomfortable hours.

Over the next days they stowed their old clothes to don less conspicuous ones than royal garb and knight’s uniforms.  Finally they reached the northern border, Gerg said that this was as far as he could go with them and told them to keep traveling north.  “Take on an identity, and some sort of profession.”  He handed them a sack of gold and looked to the south.  “I’m sorry your highness.” He said one more time, before he started to walk.  Sion coaxed the horse forward and they set off into the unknown.

Though Zhalan has traveled a great deal, it has always been as part of a royal envoy and thus relatively sheltered.  He’s usually only been able to gain random facts about the places he’s visited due in and though curious, is not the book reading type.  So he his knowledge of the world outside the queendom is sketchy at best.  He is a kind and compassionate person, this is sometimes mistaken weakness but he is in fact skilled with many exotic weapons.  As part of his disguise, he has taken the name Shoon, after a famous martial artist of Felunus’ past. He cut his silver hair short and dyed it blond and has taken to wearing plain clothes.  He’d never had a fashion sense to begin with so this was easy for him.  

He is a bit naïve, generally thinking the best of others and rarely suspicious.  Sion has been suspicious enough for the both of them, which has led to more than a few problems.  They have taken on the guise of bounty hunters to assist in avoiding detection and to provide an income as they head further north.[/sblock][/sblock]

And here's Sion.
[sblock='Sion']
	
	



```
Name: Sion
Class: Fighter 2
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Alignment: NG

Str: 16 +3		Level: 2		XP: 1000
Dex: 14 +2		BAB: +2			HP: 21 of 21
Con: 14 +2		Grapple: +5
Int: 12 +1		Speed: 30 ft.
Wis: 12 +1		Init: +6
Cha: 10 +0

	Total	Base	Armor	Shield	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc
AC:	18	10	+4	+2	+2	0	0	0
Touch: 12	Flat-footed: 16

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort:	5	+3	+2	
Ref:	2	0	+2	
Will:	1	0	+1	

Weapon			Attack		Damage		Critical
Unarmed Strike		+5		1d3		x2
Bastard Sword		+5		1d10		19-20 x2

Languages:
Common
Celestial

Feats:
Armor Proficiency (light)
Armor Proficiency (medium)
Armor Proficiency (heavy)
Shield Proficiency
Tower Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword)
Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword)
Alertness
Improved Initiative

Skills				Total	Ranks	Mod	Misc
Appraise			1	0	1
Balance				2	0	2
Climb				6	3	3
Concentration			2	0	2
Craft				1	0	1
Escape Artist			2	0	2
Forgery				1	0	1
Heal				1	0	1
Intimidate			5	5	0
Jump				6	3	3
Listen				4	1	1	2
Move Silently			2	0	2
Ride				2	0	2
Search				1	0	1
Sense Motive			1	0	1
Spot				5	2	1	2
Survival			1	0	1
Swim				6	3	3
Use Rope			2	0	2


Equipment:

Bastard Sword
Heavy Wood Shield
Chain Shirt
Cold Weather Outfit


Age 18
Height: 5’ 10” 
Weight: 137
Eyes: brown
Hair: black
Skin: pale
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 28, 2006)

HUm... problems to access ENworld at school... some filters they put up scrambled everything, not allowing access to hotmail, gmail, ENworld, and other webpages... They didn't know the filters would have that effect... hope they fix it soon

(I've got a midday break which 1-2 a week I spend seeing what's up)

Then I'll go and create a Rogues' Gallery given that characters are mostly finished...

It'd be great for you, Scotley, to add the information of the Brotherhood of the Flame as a footnote.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that, school computer's can really be annoying.  Especially High School ones that have incompetant people managing them.

Well I posted Shoon and Sion in the gallery.


Heheh, I just realized Shoon might think that _Kragor_ is trying to hunt _him_ down. lol


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> There are two listings of spells, one has the full duskblade list, one just lists the new spells from the PH II that duskblades can cast. The full duskblade list is not as easily found as the limited one though.




Okay, so this is a little late, but the reference in the book directs one to the Duskblade spell list on page 98--the shorter list of new spells while the full list is insead at the end of the Duskblade entry. Sorry I'm still unhappy with the PHII. 

Anyway, the important thing is that I have posted in the RG and I put up the information about the Brotherhood of Flame in a post of its own.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Heheh, I just realized Shoon might think that _Kragor_ is trying to hunt _him_ down. lol




If Kragor thinks Shoon is a duke's man instead of just a poorly informed bounty hunter he just might be.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 28, 2006)

> Heheh, I just realized Shoon might think that Kragor is trying to hunt him down. lol





> If Kragor thinks Shoon is a duke's man instead of just a poorly informed bounty hunter he just might be.




Hum... then let's see what they think of each other, remember the "Feel free to flesh out the details here at the OOC thread"?

Zhalan - When Zhalan arrived at the Red Dragon Inn, carrying an unconscious body, a small chaos ensued, ending up with Zhalan being housed at the local healer's (Danya's) as well as Sion, who was in dire need of help. (Hadn't expected for the next settlement to be two weeks away from the last)

Kragor - After that night cut by nefarious dreams, Kragor couldn't manage to catch sleep again -actually proved to be favorable, moving him faster... the cold season should be ending, but it seems to be midwinter here- as he collapsed at the tavern's treshold, he was taken to the healer's (Danya's). When he starts waking up he can see another figure in a matress beside him, and a young man sittiong on a stool (Zhalan).

[sblock=Shoon and Kragor]
The room is lighted by a great stone fireplace which bathes the five beds on the room with a warm glow. The walls are made of dark wood, and a pair of doors exit the place at opposed ends.

*Shoon:* After accompanying Sion to this woman's house -which you noticed to be one of the largest houses in town, almost the size of an inn, you've been waiting besides her bed for her to regain consciousness. The healer presented herself as Danya, Sister of the Flame, and exchanged a pair of words with you.
First of all she commented on the stupidity -or bravery- of tackling a two-week journey in winter, then she offered offer you to stay at her home, you could "pay" for Sion's hosting and your own's if you agreed to provide help on some problems to be explained later. She's allowed you to guard over Sion's rest this night.
On the following bed lies another person, a olive-skinned man with a bundle at his feet, presumably armor for the shape of the sack -the large quiver holding javelins would make one think that presuming an armor to be in the sack is not unreasonable-. The rustic pillow below his head is wet, it seems this man had a bad time in the outside.

*Kragor:* You feel your skin... you barely feel it, you are almost completly frost... slowly you open your eyes, they hurt. On the roof dance the lights of what you presume to be a great firplace. Your feet, your legs, your arms, your neck, all numb but surprisingly painless. You sit to appreciate the place where you are and see a lean man staring at you with his greenish blue eyes, sitting at the bed besides yours.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 28, 2006)

The spirits have seen fit to show Balund the way into the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 28, 2006)

> The spirits have seen fit to show Balund the way into the Rogue's Gallery.




Ivan - Danya asked Ivan to search for any help he knew possible... she had sensed a bad omen, as had the other Brothers and Sisters... they all woke up cold, with cold penetrating to their bones. Balund and his constant speech of spirits was instantly brought to mind to Ivan. He knew where to find Balund, he should wait for at least a week at a given cave in the outskirts of the Winter Wood, eventually Balund should show up... but it's been years...
Ivan was one of the few who wasn't afraid of Balund's spirits, given his own propensity for mysticism. However, with Balund gone into the wilderness for so long, any friendship is likely to have withered.  

Balund and Thoma - Ivan arrived searching for Balund and managed to bring them both to town. He spoke about problems with food... about humanoids or beasts to be felled who probably were impeding the arrival of food to the town... and some omens that needed of Balund's walk through the spirit world.

[sblock=Ivan, Thoma, and Balund]
*Ivan:* It's been four days since you arrived to the cave, a safe resguard from the cold and the gelid winds dancing in the forest... No signs of Balund have appeared (but there is a place where obviously a bonfire is made once in a while)... until you hear some noises at the cave's entrance. Maybe a new wolf since the last you had to drive off to claim the place as yours. You exit the resguarded pocket you've been using most of the time to keep yourself from freezing, and it is, indeed, a wolf.
Now, it is a fiery wolf, it's eyes are burning coals and it's hair are bright red flames... for a moment you are stunned, you realize the snow isn't melting... and the wolf is gone, vanished in thin air.
Just as you are turning around, you hear two voices approaching though the snow...

*Thoma and Balund:* You've found dead animals of late -hunted-, proof of the appearence of humanoids in the forest. Also something the most disturbing has been happening, the howl of the wind isn't pure, it is tainted, an on the nights you could almost make our the roars of some great beast.
As usual, you two are returning to the cave Balund prefers to enter in comunion with spirits -where Thoma and Balund initially met-the place has a thinner barrier than most between the spirits and the material. Upon approaching the place both of you see a fiery wolfish creature running out of the mouth of the cave and disappearing into your sight... when both of you enter the place -Thoma ahead, with care, given the sight... vision?- and meet with a tall man who's dark red hair is moved by the breeze coming from the entrance...[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 28, 2006)

Ivan is in the RG now as well, with a slightly updated history with everyone else included.

[sblock=Ivan meets Thoma and Balund]Standing oblivious to the biting wind, Ivan is staring after the strange vision when he turns to hear who speaks.  He spies the two, a strange pair at that.  One man . . . could it be Balund, and . . . an ORC?

He stands firmly in the snow and stares at the new arrivals, he cannot let his guard down until he knows their intent.  He hails them in a firm voice, watching their eyes for a reaction.

"My greetings to you."
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 29, 2006)

I didn't know you meant to roleplay it.  Well I guess it's the most natural way.

[sblock='Shoon and Kragor']Shoon notices that the man in the bed next to Sion's, whom he had been staring at, is looking back at him.  His eyes widen with shock and he swivels around in his chair to look away.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2006)

*Balund and Thoma meet Ivan*

[sblock]

Balund stops dead in his tracks and eyes the newcomer with piercing eyes. Ivan gets the feeling that this man is somehow looking into his soul. After a few minutes, Balund speaks. "You show much resourcefulness. The great Crow casts its favor upon you. Now tell us, what brings you to this place?

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 29, 2006)

Thoma is in the RG.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 29, 2006)

Thoma, Balund and Ivan[SBLOCK]Thoma lowers but does not sheathe his falchion, wary, ready. He answers the greeting in the mortal tongue "*Greetings flame hair. Did you send out the fire wolf?*"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 30, 2006)

note: the IC thread will be up as soon as possible; in the meantime keeping this up is good for a starting point (as soon as the IC thread appears all this "scenes" will be fast-fowarded until your meeting at the town).


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2006)

*Kragor*

Confused and not sure what is happening, Kragor croaks out, "where am I?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 31, 2006)

Shoon slowly turns around again when he is adressed and looks at the man on the other bed with his odd skin tone.  Still a bit unerved, he stammers out, "The healer's house, but I'm unsue where she is now."  He is wearing what looks to be the inner layer of some sort of cold weather traveling clothing.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok... maybe we could start about... now?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2006)

Excellent.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 31, 2006)

May as well finish this up while we start up the main thread.

[sblock=Ivan meets Thoma and Balund]The voice, and that same aura that surrounds him.  There is little doubt in Ivan's mind that he now faces the one he sought.  And even the orc seems civilized for one of his race.  Ivan relaxes his posture somewhat and bows in greeting.

"No, I did not send forth that creature, but I too shared your vision.  However, that is not why I came here.  I came looking for an friend from times gone past, and unless I am mistaken, I look upon him now, Balund.  I have come seeking aid."
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 1, 2006)

Yay, posted!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2006)

*Thoma and Balund meet Ivan*

[sblock]

Balund nods slowly at Ivan's words. "I have been expecting you. The spirits whispered to me that you would be coming. They advised that I aid you in the tasks before you." Balunds kneels suddenly, and traces a series of strange runes in the dirt at his feet. Looking back up to considere Ivan, he continues. "As in all things, the spirits know best. I will provide you with what aid is in my power."

[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 1, 2006)

The rapidity of posting has its origin in the "introductory" nature of this section.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> The rapidity of posting has its origin in the "introductory" nature of this section.





It's all good. As you well know, I'm something of an 'avid' poster myself.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 2, 2006)

I am too.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 2, 2006)

goot!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 2, 2006)

Now I've posted in the IC as well. Good intro, I like the Danya character and setup.

Against fellow orcs, not a problem. Saving unknown villagers, could care less. Spirits say go, Thoma does not care about their plans or wants. Balund says he's in, Thoma is in. He sticks with his friends. Good, bad, Thoma is the one with a big sword.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks   

Now, I haven't yet seen your post in the IC, but for certain what you just posted here should go in the IC post... definetly!... (sp?)


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 4, 2006)

Whenever you wish to proceed, just note you are going to sleep. (or anything else)

I'm having a blast with the conversation, really


----------



## Voadam (Aug 4, 2006)

"when making a law" good job showing his noble background.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 5, 2006)

Well I just added a description of Sion to the RG, it's surprisingly long.  I'm not sure how.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 5, 2006)

Gah, sorry Hafrogman, that's twice I've messed up recently referencing your characters in pbp games.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah, I know I'm unmemorable.

*sniff*


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 5, 2006)

Not strange at all: people never remember the cleric... until it's too late and because of lack of attention now is casting inflict spells...


----------



## Voadam (Aug 6, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know I'm unmemorable.
> 
> *sniff*




I blame bad spirits messing with my posts. You see there are good spirits and there are bad spirits  . . .


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2006)

So then, anything going to happen or is this game going to die for no apparent reason?  If there's nothing else to discuss then the character's might as well fall asleep.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 7, 2006)

still here still here


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 9, 2006)

Sry for the delay, RL has got me tied up, probably until friday


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 9, 2006)

Ouch, well see ya then.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 11, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Balund nods at Thoma's words and pulls his cloak closer about him. "I'm certain that we will be able to find some shelter. If not, we will make shelter, and build ourselves a great fire. There are plenty of trees, after all"




You mean Kragor's words?  Is this DnD or musical names?


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 11, 2006)

and the previous confusion with Ivan and "southener"...   

yep, musical names


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2006)

I shall have to consider naming my next duskblade character Dusker Bladie from Duskindale to avoid confusion.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn, I hate it when I make mistakes like that!


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 12, 2006)

hum... this rises a good question: should I NPC the characters of those who are not around?

(Thoma -> Voadam, someone?)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> hum... this rises a good question: should I NPC the characters of those who are not around?




I would say wait a reasonable amount of time, and if they haven't posted then go ahead and NPC their character until they show back up.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 12, 2006)

OOC: Could he be at GenCon? Also, I've heard a lot of people say they aren't getting email updates. Either way Voadam is in a lot of games and is reliable. I expect he'll turn up soon.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 13, 2006)

It is specially tricky in Thoma's case, anyone else I'd say they ready to wait for the enemy, but Thoma being a barbarian type, he could easily come into direct combat against the beast.

Anyway, if by Monday we don't have his actions, I'll move to the next round. (weekend being a time tricky for posting)


----------



## Voadam (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry I normally don't post on weekends and was away on a three day no computer long weekend. Will check out the IC stuff and post shortly.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 14, 2006)

No problem, good to know.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 17, 2006)

Hum... I "warn": I'll be using *Good Hits and Bad Misses* from Dragon Compendium I.

Basically: Critical and fumble tables


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2006)

How does the good hits and bad misses work?

I have the old one from 1e best of dragon and the Bastion press d20 crit supplement Torn Asunder but I'm not familiar with the current dragon compendium stuff.

Asks the orc who was knocked to 1 hp pre rage by a crit.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 18, 2006)

> Asks the orc who was knocked to 1 hp *pre rage* by a crit.



Hum... I'd swear you entered rage before splittin' the dog's head open...

Oh, they are just funky tables, the guy here just got in the table "+1 critical multiplier", but you'll see, it'll be fun (specially with your 18-20 threat range)


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2006)

I did enter rage, my glance at the rg had me at 27 hp which I thought was my prerage total. At 2nd level this would be a +4 temp addition to the hp. 

I was tracking hp by what I will drop to after rage ends (thus the pre-rage reference). Not that it will affect Thoma's actions much. I considered going after the archer just to frustrate the readied attack, but figured a raging yeti would charge a challenging male opponent who did not give ground over one who fell back defensively.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 18, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Hum... I "warn": I'll be using *Good Hits and Bad Misses* from Dragon Compendium I.
> 
> Basically: Critical and fumble tables




I'm liking this system a lot more this round.  Keep it up.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 18, 2006)

Stop whining!

You just dealt 2d4+10 damage plus 2d4 Str and Con damage...


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 18, 2006)

Of coure you are liking it!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 8, 2006)

So um, is the game dead then? :\


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 8, 2006)

Land Outcast, among many others, is currently unable to access the site.  Somewhere, the internet is broken, and the path between Florida (ENWorld servers) and the southern hemisphere has died.

Hopefully it will be worked out eventually.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 8, 2006)

oh, bummer.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello, back with access but with precious little time   

Spring holiday here, I'll be back asap (or have spotty access at best, next week I'll return to uniform posting).

Good to be back here!

ALSO: who is still around here? probably it was only me the absent, but it'd be good to have you check in here before next week.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2006)

Still here. Heard you were having bad access, so its good to hear you will be able to resume soon.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 18, 2006)

check.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2006)

Here! Welcome back. I look forward to resuming the game.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 18, 2006)

Yayness!


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll wait for Rhun to post and I'll move on then


----------



## Voadam (Sep 22, 2006)

How many hp is Thoma down right now? I've lost track but I seem to remember him being severely wounded in the fight.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> I'll wait for Rhun to post and I'll move on then




Sorry, I was on vacation for most of two weeks, and this last week I've been swamped at work trying to catch up...I'm hoping to get back to my normal posting schedule over this weekend into next week!


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 22, 2006)

> Sorry, I was on vacation for most of two weeks, and this last week I've been swamped at work trying to catch up...I'm hoping to get back to my normal posting schedule over this weekend into next week!




Good to know


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 26, 2006)

We can move on whenever you people want, just state it so.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 10, 2006)

Shoon is getting lonesome.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 15, 2006)

So.... Where's Land Outcast?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 15, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So.... Where's Land Outcast?



All I know is that he said he is inactive for a week...about a week ago.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> All I know is that he said he is inactive for a week...about a week ago.





He _should_ be back soon! Hopefully he isn't having connectivity issues again.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 20, 2006)

Is that Hobgoblin still restrained?  I don't remember getting my rope/manacles back.


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 20, 2006)

I hate people who go away without warning whatsoever.  And I just did so.

The name: Exams
Until Dec 15... see you then (actually, after that, I _should _ have vacation so... well, you get the picture)

If you will, declare this game dead (I really hate this, trust me... I was loving the game) :\ 

when I come back (yes, eventually) I'll -probably- start another game.

I seriously doubt I'll keep my characters in other PbPs in activity (read as: gone until notice).


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2006)

Bummer to hear that LO! I was enjoying this game, and your participation in other games. But real life can sneak up on you sometimes. Good luck with your exams!


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2006)

I enjoyed it as well and would enjoy taking it up again later if you decide to do so. 

So if you later decide you do want to restart this one up again let us know.

Best wishes either way.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 20, 2006)

Just my luck, the DMs from two of my games get busy at the same time and the players in the third one are painfully slow posters!   Just gotta keep joining games. :\ 

Well, good luck with all that, count me in when you come back.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Just my luck, the DMs from two of my games get busy at the same time and the players in the third one are painfully slow posters!   Just gotta keep joining games. :\




A note on how to get really good at this: Just keep using characters over and over! LOL. Then you don't have to spend so much time working up new ones everytime you see a game.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 20, 2006)

I seem to have this terrible luck with clerics.

Oh well, see you lot in the next recruiting thread


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2006)

Good luck on your exams LO. I was enjoying the game and will look for a new thread in case you decide to start a new game. I'm glad you took the time to let us know what's going on. It is very frustrating when a game just halts with no explaination.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I seem to have this terrible luck with clerics.
> 
> Oh well, see you lot in the next recruiting thread





At least you've still got a healer in my game, though! 


And LO, I'll be on stanby should you decide to restart this game...I really enjoyed the way you were working Balund's visions and such into the story. Would totally like to continue with that when you return!!!


----------

